# Sony erhält Zuschlag: Emoji-Film kommt auf die Leinwand



## MarcHatke (14. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sony erhält Zuschlag: Emoji-Film kommt auf die Leinwand* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Sony erhält Zuschlag: Emoji-Film kommt auf die Leinwand


----------



## BigKahuna01 (14. April 2016)

Aprilscherz mit 2 Wochen Verspätung?!


----------



## lurchie85 (14. April 2016)

BigKahuna01 schrieb:


> Aprilscherz mit 2 Wochen Verspätung?!



Wieso Aprilscherz?

Ralph reichts zielte ja ungefähr in die selbe Richtung mit Spielfiguren aus Arcade Automaten und war durchaus erfolgreich mit insgesamt 470 Millionen Dollar Einspielergebnis. Das hätte vorher auch keiner erwartet.

Kann mir also gut vorstellen das dieser hier auch recht erfolgreich sein wird wenn er nur annähernd die Qualität erreicht von Ralph.


----------



## GremlinGizmo (14. April 2016)

Genau das selbe dachte ich auch grad, wie bescheuert ist das den bitte...


----------



## MarcHatke (14. April 2016)

BigKahuna01 schrieb:


> Aprilscherz mit 2 Wochen Verspätung?!



Nein, das stimmt wirklich.


----------



## michinebel (14. April 2016)

Also mit Ralph reichts würde ich das nicht vergleichen eher mit dem Angry Birds Film, oder anders gesagt Filme die die Welt net braucht.


----------



## huenni87 (14. April 2016)

Die Idee kann als Animationsfilm durchaus interessant sein. Wie bereits benannt Ralph reichts oder auch zuletzt Alles steht Kopf zielen in eine ähnliche Richtung. 

Als spaßigen Animationsfilm der sich nicht zu ernst nimmt könnte ich mir das vorstellen.


----------

